# DEFRAUDED mikec1979 MIKE COULTHARD -RESULT AT LAST READ HERE



## KEYSERSZOSE

Can anyone give me some advice. I think a member has ripped me off for a few hundred pounds. Been promising to send items Ive bought and paid for but now promising refund which doesnt arrive. Early days yet and still time for it to turn good but Ive got a bad feeling. He still seems to have other items for sale on the forum. Any suggestions on how to proceed
John


----------



## Mark Davies

Ah, here we go again! Seems to be a problem that plagues us and many motor forums, hence the restrictions we have for new members designed to at least ensure people have a track-history of a few posts under their belts before they start selling.

The moderators have been able to intervene in the past. Drop John-H a line and he'll look into it and even if he can't get your money back this seller can at least be blocked.


----------



## Charlie

Hopefully this will resolve itself, I take almost all of my payments via Paypal as a gift and it never causes a problem - BUT I always say that if you don't know or can't trust the person you are buying from pay the Paypal fee on top of the price you are buying the item for as that way you are protected.

I hope it all sorts itself out mate.

Charlie


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Problem is this member has 200 posts and has been a member for two years. Hes now shut off his mobile. If I dont get some sort of reply Im going to name and shame him Sunday


----------



## Gazzer

never good news to hear on any forum or indeed from any site such as e-bay even. hope you get it sorted out to a satisfactory end bud


----------



## mikec1979

Hi all

I am the guy that has apparently "ripped him off".

As John said I have over 200 posts and actively buy and sell and have had no problems.

Yes John paid the £300 for the wheels and courier, and has received £100 as a good will gesture to show that I am not being underhand. The rest will be sorted out as soon as possible.

What John hasnt mentioned is that I spent 2 weeks in America on holdiday after he had paid for the wheels. During this time (on my holidays) and the time I have got back I have been trying to find a courier that will fit in the budget that John had to spend on a courier and for my friend who is selling the wheels to get the amount that he wanted for the wheels.

Also in this time, I haver been made redundant from work (Friday) and have spent 2 days in hospital with my 11 month old son who has a problem with his stomach. Now before anyone says "yeah right, another excuse", I can provide scans of ALL of the medical notes to the doubters.

As I mentioned, I also refunded John £100 a couple of days ago as a good will gesture explaining the situation and asking him to please be patient and I would sort it.

Now I know that this isnt ideal and far from a perfect situation, but I have not had 1 single problem on here as far as ripping people off. John is getting his refund. I told John that if he wanted to come on here and "name and shame" me it was fine, as I had valid reasons for acting the way that I have. I have apologised numerous times for the situation.

I hope that this has cleared a few things up as I do not want anyone to think the worst of me.


----------



## Gazzer

hope you both sort it amicably and soon, also hope you lad is ok mike


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

firstly Ive not had any explanation at all about why the balance of the refund hasnt come through. If all below had been explained to me I would have been much more understanding and certainly not posted on here. Unfortunately that isnt the case. I was promised a full refund "imminently" on Friday night as my "£300 was still waiting in Paypal" and nothing happened. I emailed without reply and PM'd with the same result. On Sunday I received a part refund of £100. Later on Sunday I received an email saying "Your refund will be sorted today!" From then no contact at all. I tried to contact Mike continually over Monday but his phone was switched to answerphone. If I had been given any explanation I would have been a little more understanding but I had no idea of any problems with his son who I hope makes a quick and perfect recovery.
I do have a question for Mike though - If my £300 was waiting in his Paypal account then why not refund the full amount rather than the £100. Also if it is in his account why not send the balance immediately.
My suggestion to clear all this bad feeling is simply for Mike to contact me by email immediately and lets get this cleared up now
Just to also pick up on a couple of small inaccuries. I paid for the wheels on April 16th and Mike returned from America on the 20th not two weeks later
The price for the wheels I understood was initially £240 and I paid £300 which covered the courier.
Mike did inform me that he had been made redundant.
Mike just email me and lets get it sorted
John



mikec1979 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am the guy that has apparently "ripped him off".
> 
> As John said I have over 200 posts and actively buy and sell and have had no problems.
> 
> Yes John paid the £300 for the wheels and courier, and has received £100 as a good will gesture to show that I am not being underhand. The rest will be sorted out as soon as possible.
> 
> What John hasnt mentioned is that I spent 2 weeks in America on holdiday after he had paid for the wheels. During this time (on my holidays) and the time I have got back I have been trying to find a courier that will fit in the budget that John had to spend on a courier and for my friend who is selling the wheels to get the amount that he wanted for the wheels.
> 
> Also in this time, I haver been made redundant from work (Friday) and have spent 2 days in hospital with my 11 month old son who has a problem with his stomach. Now before anyone says "yeah right, another excuse", I can provide scans of ALL of the medical notes to the doubters.
> 
> As I mentioned, I also refunded John £100 a couple of days ago as a good will gesture explaining the situation and asking him to please be patient and I would sort it.
> 
> Now I know that this isnt ideal and far from a perfect situation, but I have not had 1 single problem on here as far as ripping people off. John is getting his refund. I told John that if he wanted to come on here and "name and shame" me it was fine, as I had valid reasons for acting the way that I have. I have apologised numerous times for the situation.
> 
> I hope that this has cleared a few things up as I do not want anyone to think the worst of me.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

its now a day and a half since Mike Coulthard replied to my suggestion that he had ripped me off. In reply I posted and asked for an email or PM to explain when he intended to pay. I also emailed and PM'd and still no reply. I started my first post on this subject as I think I may have been ripped off. Im now beginning to think that its more than a maybe and closer to a probably. Much as there may be reasons Mike Coulthard aka mikec1979 has been on the forum and read my PM's and my reply to his "explanation" without any answer. He has seen that Ive asked for a simple email/PM to explain when I will get paid and still no reply. I think its time for the mods to take action. John


----------



## Hark

Give the guy a week or so. If it doesn't come through start a PayPal dispute. Why can't you just leave them to resolve it??


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Paypal will not take up any dispute when the payment is by Paypal gift. Thinking, wrongly that the members on here were trustworthy I was happy to pay this way. This has been going on now since the 16th April and he just doesnt bother to reply to PM's or emails so the only to get any sort of reaction is to post here. Ive offered to try to sort it out privately but if he ignores every email and PM what conclusion do I draw. Perhaps you can afford to let £200 be taken from you but I cant, Im a pensioner living on a pension with my car stuck in the garage because Ive got a busted wheel and no replacement or refund. I'll give you a suggestion as you feel so strongly about it. You send me £160 and I'll ask Mike Coulthard to send you the £200 when he's ready. Thats a 25% interest rate on your capital.
John



Hark said:


> Give the guy a week or so. If it doesn't come through start a PayPal dispute. Why can't you just leave them to resolve it??


----------



## ScoobyTT

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> Paypal will not take up any dispute when the payment is by Paypal gift. Thinking, wrongly that the members on here were trustworthy I was happy to pay this way. This has been going on now since the 16th April and he just doesnt bother to reply to PM's or emails so the only to get any sort of reaction is to post here. Ive offered to try to sort it out privately but if he ignores every email and PM what conclusion do I draw.


Well that's a tricky one indeed. It's the lack of communication, which raises suspicions in circumstances like this.

Here are my thoughts:


mikec1979 said:


> Yes John paid the £300 for the wheels and courier, and has received £100 as a good will gesture to show that I am not being underhand. The rest will be sorted out as soon as possible.
> 
> What John hasnt mentioned is that I spent 2 weeks in America on holdiday after he had paid for the wheels. During this time (on my holidays) and the time I have got back I have been trying to find a courier that will fit in the budget that John had to spend on a courier and for my friend who is selling the wheels to get the amount that he wanted for the wheels.


But the forum rules for the For Sale section clearly say "...a price (and postage costs) must be clearly outlined in the initial post."

Who's got the money? Him or his friend? Was it made obvious on the advert that the wheels were being sold on behalf of someone else?



KEYSERSZOSE said:


> If my £300 was waiting in his Paypal account then why not refund the full amount rather than the £100.


A key question I think. This does seem to be dragging on unnecessarily if the money is readily available. If the guy's got time to write e post explaining the situation surely he could just as easily send the money back to you from his PayPal account. :?


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Mike Coulthard mikec1979 posted asking for opinions on a set of wheels and tyres he had been offered by a friend for £240 viewtopic.php?f=2&t=270469&p=2269535#p2269535 . I was desperate for a set of wheels and tyres after destroying one of my wheels and finding it wasnt possible to get a matching replacement. I PM'd Mike and offered to buy if he didnt take them and we eventually agreed on £300 delivered. Hes got the money as hes said on a couple of occasions that the money was sat in his Paypal account.
All I want is communication giving me details of when he will pay.
I will say Ive been trawling the net getting as much info as I can and I am extremely worried about this £200. Im beginning to think its simply gone and I'll never get it back.
John



ScoobyTT said:


> KEYSERSZOSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal will not take up any dispute when the payment is by Paypal gift. Thinking, wrongly that the members on here were trustworthy I was happy to pay this way. This has been going on now since the 16th April and he just doesnt bother to reply to PM's or emails so the only to get any sort of reaction is to post here. Ive offered to try to sort it out privately but if he ignores every email and PM what conclusion do I draw.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a tricky one indeed. It's the lack of communication, which raises suspicions in circumstances like this.
> 
> Here are my thoughts:
> 
> 
> mikec1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes John paid the £300 for the wheels and courier, and has received £100 as a good will gesture to show that I am not being underhand. The rest will be sorted out as soon as possible.
> 
> What John hasnt mentioned is that I spent 2 weeks in America on holdiday after he had paid for the wheels. During this time (on my holidays) and the time I have got back I have been trying to find a courier that will fit in the budget that John had to spend on a courier and for my friend who is selling the wheels to get the amount that he wanted for the wheels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the forum rules for the For Sale section clearly say "...a price (and postage costs) must be clearly outlined in the initial post."
> 
> Who's got the money? Him or his friend? Was it made obvious on the advert that the wheels were being sold on behalf of someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> KEYSERSZOSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my £300 was waiting in his Paypal account then why not refund the full amount rather than the £100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A key question I think. This does seem to be dragging on unnecessarily if the money is readily available. If the guy's got time to write e post explaining the situation surely he could just as easily send the money back to you from his PayPal account. :?
Click to expand...


----------



## ScoobyTT

Well the money should be returned to you, it's as simple as that.


----------



## TT_Tesh

Sometimes you just got to let go.

Time and emotion is often worth more then principle and cash.

:roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT

TT_Tesh said:


> Sometimes you just got to let go.
> Time and emotion is often worth more then principle and cash.


Send me £200 and we'll test that one out.


----------



## jamman

TT_Tesh said:


> Sometimes you just got to let go.
> 
> Time and emotion is often worth more then principle and cash.
> 
> :roll:


What a dumb and stupid thing to say get real.



ScoobyTT said:


> Well the money should be returned to you, it's as simple as that.


Agreed, Mike you need to get this sorted very quickly your previous post in no way explains or justifies the delay in the refund.

Hope your little one gets well soon.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

sometimes youve just got to let go, are you mad. Why do you think so many scammers get away with it, simple answer because people just let go. What about the next time and the one after that, what about the one before me, he let go. Someone has to say stop. Im hopeful that he is a genuine member and a combination of circumstances have conspired to cause this situation but the situation is black and white with no shades of grey. Im out £200 which I cant afford, hes got it and wont communicate with me. I will pursue this through every avenue possible. Just let go, hes got a set of wheels for sale on the forum are you going to buy them!!!!!
John



TT_Tesh said:


> Sometimes you just got to let go.
> 
> Time and emotion is often worth more then principle and cash.
> 
> :roll:


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

just a final note for today. Mike coulthard / mikec1979 was last on the forum tonight at 10.32 so hopefully when he's seen public opinion he might respond at last. Ive been searching a few other forums and found a reference to him here on the Golf GTI forum under the name gtimac - http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=216329.0 Different forum i.d. but signed Mike with the same telephone number as on our forum. Check the link and read to the bottom. Im John on there by the way
John


----------



## ScoobyTT

The parallels are quite striking:

1th Dec: evogti purchased an "FMIC".
21st Dec he says: hi mate can you let me no when i will recieve this item as havnt got it yet thought it would have been here as i paid you for courier cheers
10th Jan he says: still hasnt arrived angry
MAY 7th he says: This guy ripped me off if anyone has any info on this prick would love to meet him as I have a few bits I would love to chat about

Clearly someone else has paid their money and not received the goods they were expecting after 5 MONTHS. I wonder what the reasons are for that one? :roll:

It may be worth contacting evogti. If you wanted to opt for the police involvement, they would be more motivated with two people out of pocket than one.


----------



## jamman

Mike is on line now so let's hope he comes on to explain himself because it's not looking good at all.

Have you contacted Admin about this ?


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Ive already been in touch with evogti and we have discussed exactly that but we both believe if hes defauded us there are probably others hes done it to so we are taking steps to track down as many as possible and then send the file to the police. Personally Im investigating the possibility of a private legal action. 
Towards this aim if anyone here has had any dealings with him under these various guises below then please get in touch
I had hoped that we could handle this without admin being involved but Ive finally come to the conclusion that he has no intention of paying anyone back so I asked for their help today



ScoobyTT said:


> The parallels are quite striking:
> 
> 1th Dec: evogti purchased an "FMIC".
> 21st Dec he says: hi mate can you let me no when i will recieve this item as havnt got it yet thought it would have been here as i paid you for courier cheers
> 10th Jan he says: still hasnt arrived angry
> MAY 7th he says: This guy ripped me off if anyone has any info on this prick would love to meet him as I have a few bits I would love to chat about
> 
> Clearly someone else has paid their money and not received the goods they were expecting after 5 MONTHS. I wonder what the reasons are for that one? :roll:
> 
> It may be worth contacting evogti. If you wanted to opt for the police involvement, they would be more motivated with two people out of pocket than one.


----------



## ViperOneZero

Sorry to hear about your saga, and thanks for letting us know of a potentially dishonest seller..

I am surprised that this thread has not been moderated as its degenerated ia tad This should be appropriately dealt with behind closed doors with the assistance from from forum admin..

Posting personal address details is completely wrong. What does it achieve , and what do you want it to achieve?

store your investigative information on file, and if there are no swift resolutions, I would escalate the matter beyond forum controls.

Hope the matter is resolved shortly.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

I would normally agree, behind closed doors is much preferable but if he wont reply to my emails, PM's and posts do you really think that he would respond to forum admin.
I agree about the address and Ive deleted it. The rest of the information remains and its there for several reasons. mikec1979 has refused to communicate in any way at all regarding when he expects to or even if he will repay this money. The information is there to try to generate a response from him and at the same time gather more information and possibly find other people he has defrauded in the past. Its also meant to ensure that he doesnt rip off any more members here. To get the police to take action is difficult unless there are more than two complainants. We now have two and expect a couple more and that has been brought about by the posts here.
Its easy to get on a high horse and criticise but at the moment this man has stolen £200 from me. There is at the moment no other conclusion to be drawn. Ive given him every opportunity to explain privately off forum but no response. What would you do in the circumstances. Left alone he will do the same to the next person in line, hes done it before and will do it again because people let him get away with it. If you dont stand up you lie down and let them walk all over you.
As Ive said before Im a pensioner living on a pension but the money isnt the driving factor its making sure these low lifes get stopped. I suppose next it will be a pyramid scheme
Your thoughts would be appreciated



GunnerGibson said:


> Sorry to hear about your saga, and thanks for letting us know of a potentially dishonest seller..
> 
> I am surprised that this thread has not been moderated as its degenerated ia tad This should be appropriately dealt with behind closed doors with the assistance from from forum admin..
> 
> Posting personal address details is completely wrong. What does it achieve , and what do you want it to achieve?
> 
> store your investigative information on file, and if there are no swift resolutions, I would escalate the matter beyond forum controls.
> 
> Hope the matter is resolved shortly.


----------



## Evogti

Hi I'm the golf owner that mike coulthard ripped off for Fmic .the bloke is pond life praying on car forums trying to earn a quick buck .i hope by telling other genuine car owners that because we named and shamed him that it brings a end to his cons .i also belong to the mlr and have never had a problem lets just hope that he rips off a phsyco that will do him the justice he deserves


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Well mikec1979 / Mike Coulthard has been on the forum every day for three days and presumably read all the posts but still no indication of if or when he will refund the balance of what he owes me. I had better change the headline of this thread from think Ive been ripped off to Ive definately been ripped off by mikec1979
All it needs mike is simple contact to arrange payment
John


----------



## Gazzer

sorry it has escalated to this stage john.......mike has clearly been a twat for thinking that he could go on any car forum and rip off its users. can i suggest you contact the local paper and report the facts.......they love to bash online companies that do not respond to a users problems when scandal has hit. hope you sort it out bud


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Im fairly certain its always been his intention to rip me off hoping I was a shrinking violet who would hide in the shadows and just accept it. How wrong can you be. Ive reported the situation to the police who surprisingly were pretty supportive. Ive got an appointment on Monday to talk to an officer who wants details and paperwork/emails/PM's of my case plus evogti's details of his problems with Mike Coulthard and hopefully it will proceed from there. He has suggested that I continue to try to make contact which I will do but I dont hold out any hope. So the courts here we come.
The strange thing is that he has been on this forum three times so far today and just simply is still ignoring the situation
regards
John



Gazzer said:


> sorry it has escalated to this stage john.......mike has clearly been a twat for thinking that he could go on any car forum and rip off its users. can i suggest you contact the local paper and report the facts.......they love to bash online companies that do not respond to a users problems when scandal has hit. hope you sort it out bud


----------



## ScoobyTT

Evogti said:


> Hi I'm the golf owner that mike coulthard ripped off for Fmic .the bloke is pond life praying on car forums trying to earn a quick buck .i hope by telling other genuine car owners that because we named and shamed him that it brings a end to his cons .i also belong to the mlr and have never had a problem lets just hope that he rips off a phsyco that will do him the justice he deserves


Welcome evogti, a shame it's in such miserable circumstances. Hopefully you, KEYSERSZOSE and anyone else this rip-off merchant has fleeced can work together, and with the Police to get some resolution.

I think if someone was interested in rectifying the situation they would have spoken up. This guy hasn't, and it would seem from your experience that he is unlikely to either. How much does he owe you by the way?


----------



## ViperOneZero

Hopefully the cops will deal with it appropriately. Best of luck, hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

If anyone wants to know even more about this low life scum check out this link - http://apopandagumshield.wordpress.com/ ... d-scammer/
This isnt a one or two off its his business, he rips people off, not by mistake but deliberately. This scum is the lowest of the low. I was beginning to wilt and think aaaghh f*** him but now absolutely no chance. What are the odds that theres nothing wrong with his kid. This link is going everywhere I can post it, even where he isnt a member just in case he tries to join. What are the odds that his Florida holiday was paid for by fraud. Ive now got a number of people who will complain to the police so hopefully he will be taking a rest soon. Anybody know if he has an Ebay account
John


----------



## zltm089

Thanks for the heads up OP. I don't understand why people say this should have been dealt "quietly"? Hope the police finds him soon.

Will post on e90post.com


----------



## Hark

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> Paypal will not take up any dispute when the payment is by Paypal gift. Thinking, wrongly that the members on here were trustworthy I was happy to pay this way. This has been going on now since the 16th April and he just doesnt bother to reply to PM's or emails so the only to get any sort of reaction is to post here. Ive offered to try to sort it out privately but if he ignores every email and PM what conclusion do I draw. Perhaps you can afford to let £200 be taken from you but I cant, Im a pensioner living on a pension with my car stuck in the garage because Ive got a busted wheel and no replacement or refund. I'll give you a suggestion as you feel so strongly about it. You send me £160 and I'll ask Mike Coulthard to send you the £200 when he's ready. Thats a 25% interest rate on your capital.
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a week or so. If it doesn't come through start a PayPal dispute. Why can't you just leave them to resolve it??
Click to expand...

No offensive meant, didn't realise it was a gift payment.

I do know how you feel. I had a forum member sell me 4 BBS wheels to the tune of £750, 3 turned out to be welded. There are some scum bags out there so I do hope you get your money back.


----------



## Torque

As a new member, this kind of thread isn't the kind of thing you want to see. However I will compliment the OP for taking a stand. Good to see scamming won't be tolerated on here

I'll post a link to this thread on uk-mkivs.net, uk-Audis.net, seatcupra.net and passionford to warn members on there


----------



## damianmkv

I am a moderator on uk-mkivs and uk-audis but saw the link and registered. When I saw the username in question, it rang a bell...checked our records and he is banned for scamming.

Thanks for the heads up - the more we stick together, the better


----------



## ScoobyTT

Oh dear, it gets worse! Thanks Damian. And thanks Torque too - well done that man.

It sounds like this guy goes from forum to forum pulling this stunt. Keiser, potentially more info from Damian for your case there.

I've got a proposal for forums to make it harder for these people to get away with ripping people off on different forums. Topic here for a broader audience than the flame room:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=275587

** Just edited that topic following YoungOldun's info.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Hi Scooby, it looks like http://www.clubgti.co.uk already do this, see: -

http://boardreader.com/thread/Warning_S ... X4xcr.html


----------



## damianmkv

We banned him last July

We are regularly in touch with the moderation team on edition38 and golfgtiforum to exchange information on scammers ( and members who arouse our suspicions ).

Would appreciate it if you guys could join with us to share the info via PM ?


----------



## ScoobyTT

It's definitely worth extending the network in my view. I've since put a separate thread in the Off Topic area, as I think the footfall in the Flame Room is quite small.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Just checked and I cant see it in there. This is getting bigger by the day and I think the members here have uncovered a major scammer who seems to be making his living ripping off people on the car forums. If as you say its limited footfall in the Flame room maybe it deserves a higher profile in the forum somewhere. Any suggestions.



ScoobyTT said:


> It's definitely worth extending the network in my view. I've since put a separate thread in the Off Topic area, as I think the footfall in the Flame Room is quite small.


----------



## ScoobyTT

See here: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=275587

Damian, perhaps you could pitch in on the above topic and tell folks how your current system works? I note from your post above you deal with suspicions too. Off the top of my head and considering libel, I kept my idea to "confirmed" scammers but if there's a good way of flagging possible scammers too your experiences of working that would be useful too I reckon. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

*Im absolutely astounded by the reaction to this thread and the amount of support thats been forthcoming from the forum members. As a result if we can nail/catch this fatherless child Coulthard and I can get my £200 back by whatever means and through whoevers efforts I will donate £100 of the recovered £200 to the forum. Also if its recovered by the efforts of an individual or individuals I'll donate the other £100 to them to cover costs. If anyone brings me his nuts in a bag I'll pay an extra £50 for each one :twisted: *


----------



## ScoobyTT

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> if we can nail this fatherless child Coulthard


Miracle birth. Nails. It's probably worth pointing out here and now that Couthard is _NOT _the messiah. :wink: Make your own minds up on the suitability of crucifixion however 



KEYSERSZOSE said:


> If anyone brings me his nuts in a bag...


Dry roasted, salted, or are you not fussed? :lol:


----------



## damianmkv

I'll send you a PM shortly..


----------



## damianmkv

Oh. Can I not do PMs as I'm new ?


----------



## jamietd

I hate it when people use things like "my son is ill", made redundant etc. I've heard them all over the years at work when people cant pay. What the hell has anything like that to do with why he can't refund the money!

There's a well known scammer who I have seen threads on here and many other forums including corsasport so would be a good idea if all the main forums shared info on scammers.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Wanker.

He's tried it on with me too.

This is the last time I offer stuff for sale on this forum. Sorry... :?


----------



## Torque

damianmkv said:


> We banned him last July
> 
> We are regularly in touch with the moderation team on edition38 and golfgtiforum to exchange information on scammers ( and members who arouse our suspicions ).
> 
> Would appreciate it if you guys could join with us to share the info via PM ?


Hi Damien yeah I saw that.

Is there a link I can post on forums where no registration is needed?


----------



## ScoobyTT

damianmkv said:


> Oh. Can I not do PMs as I'm new ?


Hi Damian, I think that's right. I'm not a moderator so am not sure what the post limit is.



Torque said:


> Is there a link I can post on forums where no registration is needed?


The flame room isn't openly available. Pasting the relevant details into a public topic might be an idea, or maybe a moderator might move this topic into the "Off Topic" or other area?

Hoggy's had some involvement in here editing posts, so that familiarity might make him a good person to contact in both cases


----------



## burns

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> Well mikec1979 / Mike Coulthard has been on the forum every day for three days and presumably read all the posts but still no indication of if or when he will refund the balance of what he owes me. I had better change the headline of this thread from think Ive been ripped off to Ive definately been ripped off by mikec1979
> All it needs mike is simple contact to arrange payment
> John


When people say they have some sort of dreadful emergency (hospitalised kids, lost job, etc, etc) and they're then shown as having been online, it's a pretty good indicator that they're telling you a big, fat lie. Or several! Think about it: when the chips are down, you retreat and lick your wounds. What you don't do when you're busy dealing with a catastrophe is head over to the forum to have a nosey through the threads. :roll: Likewise this nonsense about why he couldn't refund all of the money rather than just £100. :roll:

Good on you for doing the spade work for the rozzers; all the research you've been doing will give them a good head start for investigating the wider complaint. Don't forget to given them printouts of any PMs you've exchanged with him, as the content may be evidentially valuable.


----------



## Evogti

damianmkv said:


> We banned him last July
> 
> We are regularly in touch with the moderation team on edition38 and golfgtiforum to exchange information on scammers ( and members who arouse our suspicions ).
> 
> Would appreciate it if you guys could join with us to share the info via PM ?


If he was banned last July why was he allowed to advertise the Fmic on the forum in my book banned means blocked from the site . 
John yes to the question you asked me via email I can't seem to send emails at the mo


----------



## JNmercury00

Such a shame, another forum member ripped off!

Some sort of feedback system should be implemented otherwise the for sale section will slowly die.

Do you know the guy's address?


----------



## jamman

Agreed this happens far too often.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Yes I know the address and I'll give it to the police on Monday but just for information its 
*****
regards
John



JNmercury00 said:


> Such a shame, another forum member ripped off!
> 
> Some sort of feedback system should be implemented otherwise the for sale section will slowly die.
> 
> Do you know the guy's address?


EDIT: Address removed


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Evogti telephone me when you can I will need full name and address please or by PM here
regards
John



Evogti said:


> damianmkv said:
> 
> 
> 
> We banned him last July
> 
> We are regularly in touch with the moderation team on edition38 and golfgtiforum to exchange information on scammers ( and members who arouse our suspicions ).
> 
> Would appreciate it if you guys could join with us to share the info via PM ?
> 
> 
> 
> If he was banned last July why was he allowed to advertise the Fmic on the forum in my book banned means blocked from the site .
> John yes to the question you asked me via email I can't seem to send emails at the mo
Click to expand...


----------



## damianmkv

Evogti said:


> damianmkv said:
> 
> 
> 
> We banned him last July
> 
> We are regularly in touch with the moderation team on edition38 and golfgtiforum to exchange information on scammers ( and members who arouse our suspicions ).
> 
> Would appreciate it if you guys could join with us to share the info via PM ?
> 
> 
> 
> If he was banned last July why was he allowed to advertise the Fmic on the forum in my book banned means blocked from the site .
> John yes to the question you asked me via email I can't seem to send emails at the mo
Click to expand...

On uk-mkivs ?


----------



## dazzadrew1

I'm reading this thread with baited breathe , I too had dealings on this forum with this guy, funny enough I sent money and guess what no goods ever arrived,

After being told he was going away on holiday to ? Yes you guessed it America he would try and sort the issue out. He told me he was a teacher ? He does seem to have loads of holidays out of school periods so it doesn't really add up.

Any way it took many many e mails and forum peoples help for me to eventually get my money back from this guy as he to ignored my PM s and e mails . I do feel your pain , it's very clear he is a scammer and is not doing any forums any favours,

Thing is he is very good as he makes everything sound so good even sending photos of goods he doesn't have I'm sure .

I did try to warn people of him but I thought it was perhaps a mistake , now I read this I fully realise I was waiting for goods that he never sent ,

Good luck , he did pay me my £80 back so I'm sure u will get your money at some stage


----------



## ScoobyTT

There's another one... When was this dazzerdrew1?


----------



## dazzadrew1

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=267524

Not that long ago , probably 2 months here's my link


----------



## John-H

Mikec1979 has had 24 hours to respond to a PM from admin and has not done so despite the PM having been read. His access to his account had now been blocked but the option remains for him to provide the refund and an explanation by email which has been sent to him.


----------



## Gazzer

John-H said:


> Mikec1979 has had 24 hours to respond to a PM from admin and has not done so despite the PM having been read. His access to his account had now been blocked but the option remains for him to provide the refund and an explanation by email which has been sent to him.


must be frustrating john to have a seller get through the security measures in place.........can we now not look into holding funds for buyers/sellers until all are happy with the result. maybe at a % cost for admin of this service


----------



## Jsmedical

I say send the heavy boys round to sort him out lol


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

can we now not look into holding funds for buyers/sellers until all are happy with the result. maybe at a % cost for admin of this service[/quote]

Excellent idea
John


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

dazzadrew1 said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=267524
> 
> Not that long ago , probably 2 months here's my link


Did you report this to admin

mikec1979 / Mike Coulthard has been on the forum several times a day for the past few days. Do you think his conscience will kick in and he'll pay me back.

Any more information on him will be happily received and added to the information I have. Any ideas on what to do and how to do it to him would be greatly appreciated. One suggestion is to write to everyone in his street and all local business's sending copies of all the information I have. Im not sure if he works but if anyone knows if he does and where I would be interested. Also does anyone know an expert in computerts, Im sure someone with the kind of ability Im looking for would be able to worm information about him through various methods.

John


----------



## robokn

It will be deemed a civil matter and they will do squat, look at my thread ref e bay no different I am afraid


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

John-H said:


> Mikec1979 has had 24 hours to respond to a PM from admin and has not done so despite the PM having been read. His access to his account had now been blocked but the option remains for him to provide the refund and an explanation by email which has been sent to him.


John
is it possible to post his ip address on here. That might be of interest to some of the forums following us and save a lot of people being ripped off
regards
John


----------



## dazzadrew1

I did report this , TO be honest I asked Hoggy to PM this guy for me in the end as he refused to answer my PMs , Hoggy would let me know if he was reading my PMs and he was ..

In the end he did reply to me as I was going to do what you have done ie name and shame him ..

Still took 3 weeks for the money to come back and clear into PayPal and back in my account, I would really think twice now about buying on forums ,

I have bought before and this really did piss me off , he said he was a teacher , going to America on holiday , I could see he was selling loads of stuff but didn't know how to let people know he may be un trustworthy  .im on your side here and if I can help in any way I will

Good luck pal


----------



## avyi

dazzadrew1 said:


> Hoggy would let me know if he was reading my PMs and he was ..


When you send a PM it goes to your 'Outbox' and stays there until the receiving user reads it, when he does, the PM goes to your 'Sent messages'. Just FYI for the future.


----------



## John-H

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mikec1979 has had 24 hours to respond to a PM from admin and has not done so despite the PM having been read. His access to his account had now been blocked but the option remains for him to provide the refund and an explanation by email which has been sent to him.
> 
> 
> 
> John
> is it possible to post his ip address on here. That might be of interest to some of the forums following us and save a lot of people being ripped off
> regards
> John
Click to expand...

It's not a unique address - anyone using a mobile device will hop around addresses but we can see patterns and block the most common ones


----------



## dazzadrew1

It's a shame we have some people who spoil it for others , very sad


----------



## ScoobyTT

YoungOldun's found Coulthard on the VAGCARS forum selling some wheels on there for £150. I wonder if they're the same ones he was supposedly selling to Keyser: (edit: they're not)

http://vagcars.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=7420

Note these were put on the 6th May. Check his post with his excuses on 8th May on page 1 of this topic. A sob story as to why he can't pay back money that he says is in his PayPal account, but not so busy that he can't flog wheels on another forum.

If anyone's on vagcars, please stop him fleecing someone else.


----------



## YoungOldUn

I have warned one of 'our' members by PM who had contacted him about the wheels he is selling and he has thanked me.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

robokn said:


> It will be deemed a civil matter and they will do squat, look at my thread ref e bay no different I am afraid


 give it a rest

your boring me


----------



## robokn

So what I am saying is not true then, just saving him the time contacting the police thats all, and if I am boring you I do apologise wouldn't want that happening too often


----------



## John-H

The police will take action in a case of forum fraud where there is enough evidence to secure a criminal conviction. This has happened before where there were a number of victims who by their number make the pattern of behaviour obvious enough to convince a jury beyond all reasonable doubt. If it was a one off complaint the evidence is less strong because of individual excuses giving rise to doubt. A criminal intent must be shown. So the police will act but enough victims need to come forward.


----------



## jamman

Cheers for clearing that confusion up John it makes common sense really.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

YoungOldUn said:


> I have warned one of 'our' members by PM who had contacted him about the wheels he is selling and he has thanked me.


can you ask that member to contact the mods on VAG to make sure he is banned there also. Ive tried to register but they wont let me for some reason
John


----------



## merlin c

John
Thanks for that clear concise answer to a few points that were bothering me and I'm quite sure others who were looking in on this subject, your explanation now puts clarity on a thread that was becoming a bit disjointed. We are all wiser now due to this very useful thread and hopefully a new way of dealing with this issue will now be investigated. Thanks again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

Wallsendmag provided a link to here on vagcars [smiley=thumbsup.gif] A user called Viking picked up on the name, has posted this link on the topic with some more prior history on Coulthard's scamming.

http://apopandagumshield.wordpress.com/ ... d-scammer/



> The second thing was the PayPal email address/account didn't match his name and was instead paid into the name of Michelle Laverick under the email address [email protected] . His name is Mike Coulthard, the email address to his original advertisement was [email protected] and upon further investigation, he also uses [email protected] . He also has 3 separate Facebook accounts linked to those email addresses.


That was written by someone he ripped off last June. As a mere observer it strongly suggests intent to rip people off and as he gets banned on one forum he just seems to move to the next. He also seems to keep a user account going for a while, presumably to build up a post count and hence a hint of credibility. I'd say this merits Police involvement - people who've been ripped off by him need to track down as many others as possible.


----------



## jamman

Good work scooby

bloody pondlife :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have warned one of 'our' members by PM who had contacted him about the wheels he is selling and he has thanked me.
> 
> 
> 
> can you ask that member to contact the mods on VAG to make sure he is banned there also. Ive tried to register but they wont let me for some reason
> John
Click to expand...

I have contacted one of the guys who runs vagcars and warned him about this guy


----------



## rustyintegrale

My experience with this guy is somewhat reversed. He wanted to BUY from me. How do you suppose he was going to do that fraudulently?

It's so sad that these people infiltrate a forum marketplace that has to be built on trust... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Evogti

damianmkv said:


> Evogti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damianmkv said:
> 
> 
> 
> We banned him last July
> 
> We are regularly in touch with the moderation team on edition38 and golfgtiforum to exchange information on scammers ( and members who arouse our suspicions ).
> 
> Would appreciate it if you guys could join with us to share the info via PM ?
> 
> 
> 
> If he was banned last July why was he allowed to advertise the Fmic on the forum in my book banned means blocked from the site .
> John yes to the question you asked me via email I can't seem to send emails at the mo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On uk-mkivs ?
Click to expand...

No I'm sorry it was golf Gti ,


----------



## Pensive666

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> can we now not look into holding funds for buyers/sellers until all are happy with the result. maybe at a % cost for admin of this service


Excellent idea
John[/quote]
impractical I'm afraid. Otherwise eBay would be doing it. Instead use PayPal(not as gift!) or credit card. The only way to protect yourself really....


----------



## Wallsendmag

The club has just been scammed by a user on here buying a membership and then issuing a chargeback for an unknown transaction. Not only that but they have been on the forum today.


----------



## jamman

Wallsendmag said:


> The club has just been scammed by a user on here buying a membership and then issuing a chargeback for an unknown transaction. Not only that but they have been on the forum today.


Before posting this have you contacted the user ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

jamman said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The club has just been scammed by a user on here buying a membership and then issuing a chargeback for an unknown transaction. Not only that but they have been on the forum today.
> 
> 
> 
> Before posting this have you contacted the user ?
Click to expand...

Yes, awaiting a reply thats why no names as yet


----------



## jamman

What's the point in posting until you have had a reply could be a simple mistake.


----------



## Wallsendmag

jamman said:


> What's the point in posting until you have had a reply could be a simple mistake.


Been waiting six weeks now though


----------



## jamman

Wallsendmag said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in posting until you have had a reply could be a simple mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Been waiting six weeks now though
Click to expand...

Oh in that case string them up :twisted:


----------



## Evogti

I spoke to coulthard on the phone when he advertised and he seemed ok ,so I sent him the money .it never arrived .that was the only item that I bought on the forum and will never buy from there again as there is no way of knowing who's good and bad at least with eBay you can check there selling history .i have bought and sold loads of stuff on the mlr for my Evo and not once have I been ripped off .


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

is anyone a member on the Seat forum, hes posting on there as a newbie, six posts so not trying to defraud anyone there and using the same i.d. mikec1979. If anyone knows a member or is a member themselves please out him there before he causes more damage.
John


----------



## Hark

Pm me the link mate, I'm a member on the seat puts. Net


----------



## dazzadrew1

Did this ever get resolved


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

dazzadrew1 said:


> Did this ever get resolved


Not yet. Police are now involved and have all the information regarding three definate instances where he has sold goods, taken the money and sent nothing. They have the reams of information that has been gathered through this forum and several others and are supposedly making enquiries to find possible more instances. Hopefully this will come to fruition soon but they seem more interested in trying to find as many instances as possible before they proceed. I would imagine they are checking with car websites and places like facebook etc. I'll update any progress here.


----------



## jamman

Hope it gets sorted mate


----------



## John-H

Let us know if you or the authorities need any information from the forum data.


----------



## dazzadrew1

Good luck fellow ,


----------



## MRBTT666

It appears (mikec1979 - MIKE COULTHARD) is back on the TT Forum under a different name Charliett79 and up to his old tricks again.

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=274470&start=90

He has scammed me out of £176 in a recent Group Buy and im not the only one....i have been waiting 4 weeks and all im getting is excuses. strange that most people have received there purchases (Very Lucky i think) but at least me and 2 others have not.

thought I would give him the benefit of the doubt until i contacted the supplier directly Creation Motorsport and they sent me the e-mail order (which didn't even have mine and the 2 others orders on at all) from: [email protected]

i then checked the e-mail address that paypal payment was sent to: Michelle Laverick ([email protected]) and all linked to the same scammer Mike Coulthard.

by all means i will be the first person to humbly apologise if this person turns out to be a new man and pays up but from what i have seen and read on the previous thread i can see this scammer has done this before and will do it again unless we come forward to stop him.

i have contacted the Durham police to see what they can do (and if your reading Mike don't believe its a Civil Matter because after more than 3+ people report you it becomes Fraud/Dishonesty/Theft offence my friend) from a legal point im going to recommend legal proceedings against you ASAP and advise anyone who has been scammed by you to do the same, i even have a colleague who is going to offer free legal advice.

please PM me for further details, apologies to all that have had good dealings with this person but i will not be scammed by you Mike, I have given you every opportunity to sort this issue out and still it has not been resolved.


----------



## BrianR

WTF if your concerbns are right then action needs taking immediateky. How do you know that that address relates to him? I am beginning to understand better the need to block new members from trading.


----------



## Stueyturn

Have to agree with Brian here, you can understand the need for the forum admin to put restrictions in place to "try" and prevent this happening. Hopefully this isn't the case in this instance. I also see the member in question is online now, wonder if he'll have anything to say?


----------



## staners1

MRBTT666 said:


> It appears (mikec1979 - MIKE COULTHARD) is back on the TT Forum under a different name Charliett79 and up to his old tricks again.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=274470&start=90
> 
> He has scammed me out of £176 in a recent Group Buy and im not the only one....i have been waiting 4 weeks and all im getting is excuses. strange that most people have received there purchases (Very Lucky i think) but at least me and 2 others have not.
> 
> thought I would give him the benefit of the doubt until i contacted the supplier directly Creation Motorsport and they sent me the e-mail order (which didn't even have mine and the 2 others orders on at all) from: [email protected]
> 
> i then checked the e-mail address that paypal payment was sent to: Michelle Laverick ([email protected]) and all linked to the same scammer Mike Coulthard.
> 
> by all means i will be the first person to humbly apologise if this person turns out to be a new man and pays up but from what i have seen and read on the previous thread i can see this scammer has done this before and will do it again unless we come forward to stop him.
> 
> i have contacted the Durham police to see what they can do (and if your reading Mike don't believe its a Civil Matter because after more than 3+ people report you it becomes Fraud/Dishonesty/Theft offence my friend) from a legal point im going to recommend legal proceedings against you ASAP and advise anyone who has been scammed by you to do the same, i even have a colleague who is going to offer free legal advice.
> 
> please PM me for further details, apologies to all that have had good dealings with this person but i will not be scammed by you Mike, I have given you every opportunity to sort this issue out and still it has not been resolved.


please tell me why admin never banned his ip address ????? this way he couldnt hof cam back as a new member! really sorry to hear you guys have been done [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

staners1 said:


> please tell me why admin never banned his ip address ????? this way he couldnt hof cam back as a new member! really sorry to hear you guys have been done [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi Marc, IP addresses don't always stay constant.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

The IP address for the last post of mikec1979 is the same IP address as the registration origin of Charliett79 one hour later as recorded on the system. We will provide evidence of this to the police on request should the money not be refunded.

IP addresses for mobile devices are not fixed and change with connection and location. Blocking the IP would only have delayed the re-registration until the next reconnection. Because the IP was not blocked it provides a clear link between the two accounts. The IP address at the time mikec1979 was banned would likely have been different anyway.


----------



## charliett79

I was we the impression that Michael had already refunded the buyer £100 and another small amount and was sorting the rest out with the buyer directly???

In the other thread I have explained that obviously we share an ip address, Michael rents a room from us, so obviously the IP is the same.

If Michael and the buyer are sorting this away from the forum, why feel the need to post on here? Surely it's just making the matter worse???


----------



## charliett79

I was we the impression that Michael had already refunded the buyer £100 and another small amount and was sorting the rest out with the buyer directly???

In the other thread I have explained that obviously we share an ip address, Michael rents a room from us, so obviously the IP is the same.

If Michael and the buyer are sorting this away from the forum, why feel the need to post on here? Surely it's just making the matter worse???


----------



## staners1

charliett79 said:


> I was we the impression that Michael had already refunded the buyer £100 and another small amount and was sorting the rest out with the buyer directly???
> 
> In the other thread I have explained that obviously we share an ip address, Michael rents a room from us, so obviously the IP is the same.
> 
> If Michael and the buyer are sorting this away from the forum, why feel the need to post on here? Surely it's just making the matter worse???


 All seems to be a bit fishy to me


----------



## VSeager

staners1 said:


> charliett79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was we the impression that Michael had already refunded the buyer £100 and another small amount and was sorting the rest out with the buyer directly???
> 
> In the other thread I have explained that obviously we share an ip address, Michael rents a room from us, so obviously the IP is the same.
> 
> If Michael and the buyer are sorting this away from the forum, why feel the need to post on here? Surely it's just making the matter worse???
> 
> 
> 
> All seems to be a bit fishy to me
Click to expand...

Definitely

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1sttt

Bit more investigation in to this persons account needs to be done , charliett pay the man his money you know you have wronged him . We have the same ip address because he lives with us is not going to cut it mate. If you are a different person post up a pic of you driver licence to prove to all of us honest people on here you are who you say you are. But I bet ou won't .
If you don't want to post it in a open forum send it to John h in a pm .again I bet you won't .

Fishy as a fish market.


----------



## KammyTT

charliett79 said:


> I was we the impression that Michael had already refunded the buyer £100 and another small amount and was sorting the rest out with the buyer directly???
> 
> In the other thread I have explained that obviously we share an ip address, Michael rents a room from us, so obviously the IP is the same.
> 
> If Michael and the buyer are sorting this away from the forum, why feel the need to post on here? Surely it's just making the matter worse???


Making the matter worse for michael!

What i dont understand is..... Why refund £100 as a goodwill gesture and then say they hadnt been sent due to costly courier prices being above the buyers budget??

Surely just send the wheels and cover the extra cost!

Any normal person would get a delivery price before stating cost for delivery!

I got a set of wheels delivered myself for £30!

Its not rocket science!


----------



## 1sttt

KammyTT said:


> charliett79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was we the impression that Michael had already refunded the buyer £100 and another small amount and was sorting the rest out with the buyer directly???
> 
> In the other thread I have explained that obviously we share an ip address, Michael rents a room from us, so obviously the IP is the same.
> 
> If Michael and the buyer are sorting this away from the forum, why feel the need to post on here? Surely it's just making the matter worse???
> 
> 
> 
> Making the matter worse for michael!
> 
> What i dont understand is..... Why refund £100 as a goodwill gesture and then say they hadnt been sent due to costly courier prices being above the buyers budget??
> 
> Surely just send the wheels and cover the extra cost!
> 
> Any normal person would get a delivery price before stating cost for delivery!
> 
> I got a set of wheels delivered myself for £30!
> 
> Its not rocket science!
Click to expand...

It's because he had no intension of sending them and never did . Doubt that they even existed at all mate.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

It is correct that Mike Coulthard took £300 from me in payment for four wheels which he didnt deliver. He refunded £100 within a month and then a further £24 later. Since then nothing but a strong promise to clear the debt in the next four days. If this happens I will post here, if it doesnt happen then obviously I will post here also.


----------



## livimojo

This mike fella tried this a couple of times on the vagcars.co.uk forum and has since been banned.


----------



## kazinak

Im pretty sure he is the guy who gave me qs 3 bar grill for free ;D

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1sttt

You in on it with him kaz ? Taking grills as your cut?


----------



## Blade_76

There are always the odd few that ruin it for everyone else.

When spending £100+ on an item, I dont care how great Paypal is meant to be, I would rather find it locally and pick it up myself. Even if it costs that bit more in the beginning, it could be saving you a lot more in the long run.


----------



## matt2012

I *may* have been scammed too.... as I sent a paypal payment and the name was Mike Coulthard and I've not received the goods...


----------



## jamman

matt2012 said:


> I *may* have been scammed too.... as I sent a paypal payment and the name was Mike Coulthard and I've not received the goods...


Can you supply information please.


----------



## Gazzer

can someone not just [smiley=rifle.gif] this fecker and end the misery........(he lives with me and shares an ip addy) WTF never heard such cobblers in my life m8, if it was a lodger of mine that had done this i would have the bucks off him asap and ensure it was given back........so as me owld dad used to say (if it looks too good to be true) IT ****ING IS pay up pond life


----------



## YoungOldUn

Gazzer said:


> (he lives with me and shares an ip addy) WTF never heard such cobblers in my life m8, if it was a lodger of mine that had done this i would have the bucks off him asap and ensure it was given back........so as me owld dad used to say (if it looks too good to be true) IT ****ING IS pay up pond life


I also thought it strange that they lived in the same house, both belonged to the TTF, and both own TT's (??). Methinks there is a remote possibilty that they are one and the same person   :lol:


----------



## BrianR

YoungOldUn said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (he lives with me and shares an ip addy) WTF never heard such cobblers in my life m8, if it was a lodger of mine that had done this i would have the bucks off him asap and ensure it was given back........so as me owld dad used to say (if it looks too good to be true) IT ****ING IS pay up pond life
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought it strange that they lived in the same house, both belonged to the TTF, and both own TT's (??). Methinks there is a remote possibilty that they are one and the same person   :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

YoungOldUn said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (he lives with me and shares an ip addy) WTF never heard such cobblers in my life m8, if it was a lodger of mine that had done this i would have the bucks off him asap and ensure it was given back........so as me owld dad used to say (if it looks too good to be true) IT ****ING IS pay up pond life
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought it strange that they lived in the same house, both belonged to the TTF, and both own TT's (??). Methinks there is a remote possibilty that they are one and the same person   :lol:
Click to expand...

doppleganger...............they once made a film about that James lol


----------



## antcole

Maybe he's bi-polar.....

In all seriousness though, when you buy from someone on a forum or an individual at the other end of a paypal transaction, you dont have the benefit of gauging that individual, no eye contact and no body language etc... so you go with your trust and often without giving it a second thought before sending funds.....
Trusting someone to supply the goods and then finding out that your good nature or trust has been abused is appalling.

I applaud the forum members who are pulling together in this to not only show the true quality of the majority on this forum and showing support for the OP.

I hope this is resolved soon and the funds are returned or at least the satisfaction of justice is gained by getting to the bottom of this tangled mess.


----------



## matt2012

I purchase an airbag module from charliett79 (Robin Coulthard), it never arrived. I'm currently waiting for a refund, but due to his paypal account having issues he has to go to the bank and put some money into it, which he said he'll do yesterday so I'm hoping for a refund today.

Matt


----------



## Wallsendmag

matt2012 said:


> I purchase an airbag module from charliett79 (Robin Coulthard), it never arrived. I'm currently waiting for a refund, but due to his paypal account having issues he has to go to the bank and put some money into it, which he said he'll do yesterday so I'm hoping for a refund today.
> 
> Matt


Did you pay by Paypal ?


----------



## oldguy

This is all very dodgy....

I have had a number of PM's with charliett79, over buying the silcone hoses, have to say he was quite eager for me to buy them, even though a few times i had said i was out.....maybe that he would not have got the same discount for fewer....

Charlie, if I'm wrong, then sorry, but it seems to me that perhaps you (and mike?) have gone through a process of gaining members trust so that you can go for a bigger 'sting' ?

If Mike does exist.....then as your lodger and using your IP address, i know i would be kicking his ass to sort this....its reflecting on you!?!
Howver, it does appear you owe some others on here too.....?

One conclusions I'm afraid is staring us all in the face....you are the same, Mike / Charlie / Robin ??

:?


----------



## jamman

oldguy said:


> This is all very dodgy....
> 
> I have had a number of PM's with charliett79, over buying the silcone hoses, have to say he was quite eager for me to buy them, even though a few times i had said i was out.....maybe that he would not have got the same discount for fewer....
> 
> Charlie, if I'm wrong, then sorry, but it seems to me that perhaps you (and mike?) have gone through a process of gaining members trust so that you can go for a bigger 'sting' ?
> 
> If Mike does exist.....then as your lodger and using your IP address, i know i would be kicking his ass to sort this....its reflecting on you!?!
> Howver, it does appear you owe some others on here too.....?
> 
> One conclusions I'm afraid is staring us all in the face....you are the same, Mike / Charlie / Robin ??
> 
> :?


Couldn't agree more this stinks STINKS STINKS

I feel very sorry for any of the people involved with this person and lets not bull - it is one person


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Ive asked admin to remove the off topic content to be split off from this thread. Its started to degenerate into aint I clever and aint you stupid posts that bear no relationship to the main content. This is probably going to be the subject of a police investigation and the less non specific information they need to trawl through the better.


----------



## jdn

mikec1979 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am the guy that has apparently "ripped him off".
> 
> As John said I have over 200 posts and actively buy and sell and have had no problems.
> 
> Yes John paid the £300 for the wheels and courier, and has received £100 as a good will gesture to show that I am not being underhand. The rest will be sorted out as soon as possible.
> 
> What John hasnt mentioned is that I spent 2 weeks in America on holdiday after he had paid for the wheels. During this time (on my holidays) and the time I have got back I have been trying to find a courier that will fit in the budget that John had to spend on a courier and for my friend who is selling the wheels to get the amount that he wanted for the wheels.
> 
> Also in this time, I haver been made redundant from work (Friday) and have spent 2 days in hospital with my 11 month old son who has a problem with his stomach. Now before anyone says "yeah right, another excuse", I can provide scans of ALL of the medical notes to the doubters.
> 
> As I mentioned, I also refunded John £100 a couple of days ago as a good will gesture explaining the situation and asking him to please be patient and I would sort it.
> 
> Now I know that this isnt ideal and far from a perfect situation, but I have not had 1 single problem on here as far as ripping people off. John is getting his refund. I told John that if he wanted to come on here and "name and shame" me it was fine, as I had valid reasons for acting the way that I have. I have apologised numerous times for the situation.
> 
> I hope that this has cleared a few things up as I do not want anyone to think the worst of me.


What a prize tw*t and a stinking pile of horsesh**e.

I hope interest is being added to the amounts owed for when this does finally end up being sorted out.

You would think in the era of social media word would spread of all these aliases and recurrence prevented.

Worth an alert in the sticky thread section?


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Evogti, can you get in touch please, Ive PM'd you but Ive lost your email address
regards
John


----------



## T7 Doc

Sadly having my own business and chasing debts daily I seen the "sick son" comment and knew it was a scam before I seen the other threads. I get this weekly.... My son/daughter/father/mother are I'll bull sh1t.

This chap thinks that little amounts will keep him under the radar and people might feel embarrassed to say they have been had. Well done OP and good luck getting the money back. My own experience is it'll end up costing you more to get the £ which these tramps know only too well.

I have to turn up and peoples private homes and surprise them to get paid. I'm not advising that tactic but it works.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Nothing seems to be happening regarding this scammer Coulthard and after emailing several members here regarding him nothing has happened. After having been jerked around by him for long enough Ive entered a claim against him using HM Courts and Tribunals Service Money Claim online. If anything transpires I'll let the forum know
John


----------



## jamman

Best of luck mate


----------



## STTink

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> Nothing seems to be happening regarding this scammer Coulthard and after emailing several members here regarding him nothing has happened. After having been jerked around by him for long enough Ive entered a claim against him using HM Courts and Tribunals Service Money Claim online. If anything transpires I'll let the forum know
> John


I know this isn't what you're going to want to read, but to be honest, life's too short to let this fuck with your head to this level.

I'm pretty fucking broke, but if this had happened to me i'd have written it off as bad luck. You can't help bad luck. What you can do is learn from it and move on. 
There's a thing that therapists call "the release". When you can't change the situation the only thing left to do is change the way you view it. Yeah, you've lost some money to what is quite clearly a conman, but going down the road of throwing more money at the situation is just going to make you even more pissed off, because let's be honest here, do you think taking him to court is going to get you your money back? Or do you think he's going to come up with some money? Think about it.

I'd write it off as bad luck buddy, and value the lesson learned.

HTH.


----------



## jamman

I hear what you are saying but that is *just* what the scammer is banking on so good on the OP for sticking at it.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

I know this isn't what you're going to want to read, but to be honest, life's too short to let this fuck with your head to this level.

I'm pretty fucking broke, but if this had happened to me i'd have written it off as bad luck. You can't help bad luck. What you can do is learn from it and move on. 
There's a thing that therapists call "the release". When you can't change the situation the only thing left to do is change the way you view it. Yeah, you've lost some money to what is quite clearly a conman, but going down the road of throwing more money at the situation is just going to make you even more pissed off, because let's be honest here, do you think taking him to court is going to get you your money back? Or do you think he's going to come up with some money? Think about it.

I'd write it off as bad luck buddy, and value the lesson learned.

HTH.[/quote]
And I suppose that you then not only forget about this low life, write off the money and then sit back and smile gently when the next forum member gets ripped off and posts on here. I'll get "the release" when this scum gets his just desserts which is at least a bad credit report. If judgement goes against him and he still doesnt pay what he owes I am within my rights to send the bailiffs in and believe me I will do that with an enormous smile on my face. I hate the liberal attitude of turn the other cheek and I believe that there is a saying that I cant remember but its something like it only takes one good man to walk by and the scum will rule the earth (Im sure someone will remember it and correct me). I dont believe in bad luck or any kind of luck, you make your own and putting it down to bad luck is kidding yourself and taking the easy way out. Coulthard conned me, the money has little significance but exposing this scum to everyone is important to me. Maybe you forget but Coulthard has done this many times, not just on the Audi forum but on several other forums where he is banned. If one of the earlier victims had had the balls to stand up and fight the bastard it wouldnt have happened to a lot of other people.


----------



## STTink

Nobody mentioned turning the other cheek. I'm also pretty sure that this thread serves as a lesson to everybody on here as to the risks of not just buying stuff through the forum but eBay, Gumtree etc. However. Whatever road you choose to go down its never going to stop this kinda thing happening. You'll spend money taking him to the small claims under the impression you're going to get your money back. You won't.

In no respect is this about turning the other cheek, it's about not letting it become the focus point of your life, letting you get driven on by anger and needlessly wasting your time.

Shit like this whittles away at you. It sounds like a condescending comment and a cliche but have you thought of being the bigger man and admitting to yourself, "fuck it, I've been ripped off but I'm better than this".

You need to think about what's important to you in this life, see the bigger picture. Because there's more to your life than dragging this shit around from the ankles up. Don't think of this as New Testament, think of it as Newer Testament and instead of turning the other cheek let this shit go and claim your life back.


----------



## STTink

jamman said:


> I hear what you are saying but that is *just* what the scammer is banking on so good on the OP for sticking at it.


Of course he is. But do you think this c*nts going to pay up if he's taken to court?
Really?

Me neither. All the op is going to do is waste more time and money and feel even more fucked off as a result. After that the next step is? Trust me, this road leads to a dead end. While its popcorn time for the forum members and maybe a little lynching and venting by words the plain fact is the op won't get his money back and will continue to get all bitter and twisted about the whole thing.

Fuck that shit. That's getting fucked over more than once in my eyes.


----------



## CWM3

I cannot believe with so many ripped off buyers that someone has not taken this guy down yet


----------



## wilsy

Came across his Photobucket account, the one in the stocks is pretty ironic: -





































www.photobucket.com/albums/gg40/mikec1979/

He'll probably lock photobucket when he sees this so if the OP wants a copy of his photos for any reason save them to your pc.


----------



## L0z

Maybe they hold hands and go for midnight strolls?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

STTink said:


> Nobody mentioned turning the other cheek. I'm also pretty sure that this thread serves as a lesson to everybody on here as to the risks of not just buying stuff through the forum but eBay, Gumtree etc. However. Whatever road you choose to go down its never going to stop this kinda thing happening. You'll spend money taking him to the small claims under the impression you're going to get your money back. You won't.
> 
> In no respect is this about turning the other cheek, it's about not letting it become the focus point of your life, letting you get driven on by anger and needlessly wasting your time.
> 
> Shit like this whittles away at you. It sounds like a condescending comment and a cliche but have you thought of being the bigger man and admitting to yourself, "fuck it, I've been ripped off but I'm better than this".
> 
> You need to think about what's important to you in this life, see the bigger picture. Because there's more to your life than dragging this shit around from the ankles up. Don't think of this as New Testament, think of it as Newer Testament and instead of turning the other cheek let this shit go and claim your life back.


Shit like this doesnt whittle away at me, it just makes me more determined to make him pay in any way I can. Its certainly not the focus of my life, in fact its fairly incidental and something I occasionally return to. The man is a crook and someone has to stand up and be counted. Its unfortunate but the majority of people in this world think like you and do nothing and write it off as another life experience that makes us stronger. Bollocks. Luckily I dont, if I had then I would have lost £300 and instead Im down (only) £126 at the moment through chasing this scum so not really a waste of time is it. Whats important to me is not to hide under a rock with my hands over my eyes every time something goes wrong. I dont need to claim my life back Ive still got it, its some of Coulthards Im after. By the way Ive got Tower Bridge for sale, only £500, might you be interested, I can deliver.
John


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

STTink said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what you are saying but that is *just* what the scammer is banking on so good on the OP for sticking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is. But do you think this c*nts going to pay up if he's taken to court?
> Really?
> 
> Me neither. All the op is going to do is waste more time and money and feel even more fucked off as a result. After that the next step is? Trust me, this road leads to a dead end. While its popcorn time for the forum members and maybe a little lynching and venting by words the plain fact is the op won't get his money back and will continue to get all bitter and twisted about the whole thing.
> 
> Fuck that shit. That's getting fucked over more than once in my eyes.
Click to expand...

He may pay up but thats not the point. If this case goes through judgement will be made in my favour. If he doesnt pay within a certain time then I can call in the bailiffs and he gets a black mark on his credit rating. No mortgage, no loans, no HP etc etc etc. and all for £126. Saying "Trust me, this road leads to a dead end" suggests to me that you give up at the first obstacle. Hopefully Coulthard doesnt see your reply or he will be offering you every TT spare youve ever dreamed of.
John


----------



## Mark Davies

I don't think this is a pointless exercise at all. I've been telling people for months that the correct thing to do is pursue this guy through the civil courts, while all everyone has been doing is complaining that somebody else won't sort their problem out for them.

John recently sent through the details he'd gathered of all the dealings of this guy on the forum which I reviewed to see if there was any prospect of criminal charges, and there just isn't. And no amount of thinking that there should be is going to change that. In fact, having seen the whole body of evidence together I'm not convinced this guy is deliberately setting out to defraud people - I think he's just a useless twat with no sense of responsibility who get's involved in business he's not capable of delivering on and who has no idea how to take care of money, whether it be his or someone else's, and when things inevitably go wrong he's incapable of responding with anything other than pathetic, bullshit excuses. That's how a criminal court is going to view it and being a useless pillock is not a crime.

The correct remedy for this has *always* been the civil court, but that of course has needed people to get off their backsides and do something for themselves. I appreciate the legal system is unfamiliar ground for most and can appear daunting but sometimes you've just got to grab the bull by the horns and get the hell on with it, and when you do as often as not you find it is nowhere near as difficult as you thought it was going to be.

So well done to Keyserszose for stepping up to the plate and getting on with it. As I say, it's not pointless. The court will inevitably find in his favour and it will take time to get his money back, but we know Coulthard has assets (we've seen pictures of his TT on the drive) and when he's got the bailiffs coming through the door and walking out with his £700 50" plasma, his £400 iPhone and £500 laptop all to clear a debt that started at just £124 then I've no doubt he'll be regretting his actions. And perhaps if everyone else got together as a group action there'd be enough in the claim to justify the baliffs lifting that TT and selling that to clear the debt. Now wouldn't that be ironically satisfying?

Best of luck with it.


----------



## STTink

"The correct remedy for this has always been the civil court, but that of course has needed people to get off their backsides and do something for themselves. I appreciate the legal system is unfamiliar ground for most and can appear daunting but sometimes you've just got to grab the bull by the horns and get the hell on with it, and when you do as often as not you find it is nowhere near as difficult as you thought it was going to be."

That's all well and good if you can find the guy. Have a look at how successful Paypal is at recovering monies people have deliberately defrauded from eBays customers.

Mmmmm. Give up and the first obstacle. Not sure about that one. Was given 9 months to live nearly 4 years ago due to being told I had Non Hodgkins Lymphoma. 6 lots of chemo and every penny I had saved over the years was spent in a Swiss clinic keeping me alive. Guess if that's your idea of giving up at the first obstacle, i'm all for it.

Of course you didn't know that and I wouldn't expect you to. But then it does put a lot into perspective. 
As for buying parts from any members off of a forum, I've seen the misery others have gone through when stuff hasn't turned up and they have nowhere to turn. No thanks. Go on most forums, there's a Mike Coulthard on pretty much all of them and in most cases you'll come across the same outcome.

Like I said from the off, this probably isn't what you want to read. But then what I wrote had common sense behind it. Not something written through the red mist.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Go on most forums, there's a Mike Coulthard on pretty much all of them and in most cases you'll come across the same outcome.

Like I said from the off, this probably isn't what you want to read. But then what I wrote had common sense behind it. Not something written through the red mist.[/quote]

much as I have the utmost sympathy and admiration for your recent circumstances they bear no relationship to Coulthard and his continual scamming. My small and tiny problem is nothing in comparison to yours but it still must be addressed and fought against. There is no red mist in this for me just an overwhelming desire to see this scum brought to justice. Believe me I dont lie awake at night thinking about Coulthard and what I would like to do to him. The money is insignificant but the simplicity of saying just walk away is in my opinion both wrong and cowardly. Coulthard lives by that knowledge that 50% of the people he has scammed will not bother past a couple of emails and probably another 45% will stop after a few more and hide away with their head in their hands and dwell on the loss for years. Im not prepared to do that and I never will be. Its just too easy to walk away which is something Im sure you will agree with after your battles. Good luck in the future but whatever you do dont end up owing me money


----------



## STTink

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> Go on most forums, there's a Mike Coulthard on pretty much all of them and in most cases you'll come across the same outcome.
> 
> Like I said from the off, this probably isn't what you want to read. But then what I wrote had common sense behind it. Not something written through the red mist.


much as I have the utmost sympathy and admiration for your recent circumstances they bear no relationship to Coulthard and his continual scamming. My small and tiny problem is nothing in comparison to yours but it still must be addressed and fought against. There is no red mist in this for me just an overwhelming desire to see this scum brought to justice. Believe me I dont lie awake at night thinking about Coulthard and what I would like to do to him. The money is insignificant but the simplicity of saying just walk away is in my opinion both wrong and cowardly. Coulthard lives by that knowledge that 50% of the people he has scammed will not bother past a couple of emails and probably another 45% will stop after a few more and hide away with their head in their hands and dwell on the loss for years. Im not prepared to do that and I never will be. Its just too easy to walk away which is something Im sure you will agree with after your battles. Good luck in the future but whatever you do dont end up owing me money [/quote]

My comment was in response to yours, about giving up at the first obstacle. Something i've never done.
I also don't like to see the bastards get away with it.
Sadly, I also don't believe in Karma, but it would be nice to find out that he had defrauded the wrong member and that person had searched him out and given him a perma-limp.

Believe it or not, i'm actually on your side. 
What I don't like to see is people throwing away good money after bad in the hope of some justice.


----------



## CWM3

IMO Keyserszose is finally doing what some others should have done but were not driven enough to sort it for whatever reason.

As Mark rightly states, you sometimes have to get off yer ass and do it yourself and not bleat around and leave it to someone else, then bitch like mad when nothing gets done (to be fair, not Marks actual words here, but my summary),

Ultimately MC may get whats coming to him, and for a small sum in the scheme of things, it will not stop other scammers trying it on, but at least it will slow down one piece of flotsam. I doubt he is dumb, but rather is cunning and sharp, as usual preying on the fact that 99.9% of those he cons will just right it off as 'experience'. Ultimately he plays a game of odds, and they are stacked high in his favour.

Fortunately Keyserzose is in the 0.1% that don't think like that, and I guess even if it costs him more to recover his money than he gets back, then it will have been worth it......been, there, done it, seen a guy weep and it's worth every penny.


----------



## ScoobyTT

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> Go on most forums, there's a Mike Coulthard on pretty much all of them and in most cases you'll come across the same outcome.


Which is why it beggars belief that Mark above can just say basically that Coulthard's just being incompetent as if he's some kind of well-meaning idiot that can't help repeatedly ripping people off. NOBODY is that fucking stupid to think "I know, I'll sell some stuff I don't actually have again, because once I've got the money I'll send them the thing I don't have". That's not idiocy, that's deliberately ripping people off. If he was running a business that way it wouldn't just be seen as being idiotic.

Anyway, if the criminal justice system isn't interested, then a civil case ideally joined with other victims to add weight is a good idea.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

ScoobyTT said:


> Anyway, if the criminal justice system isn't interested, then a civil case ideally joined with other victims to add weight is a good idea.


agreed but every one Ive contacted seems to have disappeared when taking some action was suggested, probably the thought of hard work. Its not just the TT forum that hes ripped people off on hes been on several forums and done the same and been banned. How anyone can suggest the law cant do anything is in my opinion wrong but to be honest anything to do with the police seems to be ignored or swept under the carpet. They dont seem to be bothered by anything that involves hard work. Look at all the posts on this thread and see how many people from other forums have responded. If the police got off their arses and did police work for a change then people like Coulthatd would think twice about ripping people off. If Coulthard thinks thats the end of it he's wrong, Im in it for the long haul.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Mark Davies said:


> John recently sent through the details he'd gathered of all the dealings of this guy on the forum which I reviewed to see if there was any prospect of criminal charges, and there just isn't. And no amount of thinking that there should be is going to change that. In fact, having seen the whole body of evidence together I'm not convinced this guy is deliberately setting out to defraud people - I think he's just a useless twat with no sense of responsibility who get's involved in business he's not capable of delivering on and who has no idea how to take care of money, whether it be his or someone else's, and when things inevitably go wrong he's incapable of responding with anything other than pathetic, bullshit excuses. That's how a criminal court is going to view it and being a useless pillock is not a crime.
> 
> How can you suggest he is "just a useless twat with no sense of responsibility". The man is a deliberate scammer, he never had the wheels. Look at the facts and read this thread in its entirety plus Coulthards seperate thread. He started by asking for opinions on a set of wheels that he had been offered by his friend for £240. I responded and said I would buy them if he didnt. He offered the wheels to me for £300 and I agreed to buy and paid. He never had the wheels, he just took the money and obviously told the owner of the wheels he didnt want them. He put the money in his pocket with no intention of sending them. Fraud or simply a twat with no sense of responsibility - Bollocks. Read this thread in its entirety and Coulthards original and then come back and tell me you still think that. You seem from your comments that you have some knowledge of the law but if thats the case youve got it wrong this time, badly wrong in my opinion. Unless of course you happen to be the judge who thinks burglars are brave.


----------



## YoungOldUn

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> If Coulthard thinks thats the end of it he's wrong, Im in it for the long haul.


I take my hat off to you sir and sincerely hope that you succeed.


----------



## ScoobyTT

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> agreed but every one Ive contacted seems to have disappeared when taking some action was suggested, probably the thought of hard work. ... They dont seem to be bothered by anything that involves hard work.


You've just summed up most of the population. Most people don't want ot be ripped off, they think it's wrong, yada yada, but ask them to do something about it so that it doesn't happen and nothing happens. In essence they just hope that the Universe will blass them with not being scammed and that it'll always be someone else's problem. That kind of attitude gives scammers a licence to take a little bit from a number of people in the hope that it might not be worth their while to persue it.


----------



## Charlesuk

Wow.

I recently had a hiccup with a fellow forum member about a payment from me to them but was quickly resolved and we can hug again. And I didn't understand what the problem was, but after coming across this just now (been on here for a while now) I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND AND APOLOGISE!

Maybe I should change my name to "notcharliett"

Im quite an honest, trusting, gulible, pussy boy and i didnt know about forum scammers, didnt EVER worry about parting with money or goods or even drivin miles to get a bunper over the forum as I kinda got a tt family feeling from members, no what I mean?! this guy/guys/scum/c**t has shown me why I was questioned so quickly...

All I can say is, someone has his address right? Not being funny but *someone* should have been knocking his door down a few months ago... I wouldn't have been able to sit tight. I no its not a huge amount of money (per hit) but fuck me, who does he think he is?!

I would be ripping his tv off his lovely painted walls that where paid by that gti guy from the other forum.

One thing that just causes the red mist, complete and utter bullshit... Thinkin that EVERY OTHER MEMBER WILL FALL FOR IT?! asif we where all born yesterday?

Rents a room, uses the same ip. Fuckin do one...

To merlin: I get you man, I see why.

Charleston


----------



## Mark Davies

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> You seem from your comments that you have some knowledge of the law but if thats the case youve got it wrong this time, badly wrong in my opinion. Unless of course you happen to be the judge who thinks burglars are brave.


I'm a police officer. I've been prosecuting criminal offences for the best part of 20 years. What's your experience?

The details in your above post add more information to the matter and frankly only go to reinforce my view. It strikes me that your offer to buy the wheels if he didn't get them has only made him think that he could sell them on for a profit. He agreed to sell them to you but then didn't manage to buy the wheels himself and so couldn't deliver. You no doubt think that's a fraud - but it isn't. On the stock exchange people sell property they don't yet own on a daily basis. It's perfectly normal business and entirely legal. It only reinforces the position that it is a civil matter and not criminal.

The problem is when you tell people it's civil they take it as if you're telling them it's not wrong. That's not the case - of course it's wrong! It just means you have a different course to get a remedy. The difference is you've got to sort it out yourself, instead of relying on someone else to do it for you.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Mark Davies said:


> KEYSERSZOSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem from your comments that you have some knowledge of the law but if thats the case youve got it wrong this time, badly wrong in my opinion. Unless of course you happen to be the judge who thinks burglars are brave.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a police officer. I've been prosecuting criminal offences for the best part of 20 years. What's your experience?
> 
> The details in your above post add more information to the matter and frankly only go to reinforce my view. It strikes me that your offer to buy the wheels if he didn't get them has only made him think that he could sell them on for a profit. He agreed to sell them to you but then didn't manage to buy the wheels himself and so couldn't deliver. You no doubt think that's a fraud - but it isn't. On the stock exchange people sell property they don't yet own on a daily basis. It's perfectly normal business and entirely legal. It only reinforces the position that it is a civil matter and not criminal.
> 
> The problem is when you tell people it's civil they take it as if you're telling them it's not wrong. That's not the case - of course it's wrong! It just means you have a different course to get a remedy. The difference is you've got to sort it out yourself, instead of relying on someone else to do it for you.
Click to expand...

yes I do know that you are a police officer and you were at one time helping the forum and as I understand was prepared to collate all the evidence and see through the paperwork with the intention of bringing a case against Coulthard. In answer to your question very little experience of prosecuting criminal cases but I would have thought that all your experience would have stopped you jumping to conclusions. What evidence do you have that the situation as you describe it above with Coulthard taking my money and not being able to buy the wheels is the correct situation as it occurred. Before you proceed on this basis and simply write Coulthard off as a silly boy who just got mixed up and just spent my money on booze and **** by mistake perhaps you should consider all alternatives and look for indications that point to one or another and then continue. If you had read this thread you would have seen several references to other incidents where Coulthard has been a silly boy and found other peoples money in his pockets "by mistake" and made no effort to repay these funds that he has scammed. Perhaps all that information might have convinced you in which direction to look. Instead you consider him a disorganised twat who should be pitied. Perhaps thats what is wrong with the "justice system" nowadays. Why dont you, in a quiet moment, sit down and read this thread and all the other peoples comments who he has defrauded and then decide if he is just a silly mixed up boy or in fact a serial scammer who has deliberately defrauded an unknown number of people deliberately over a long period. One other point you make is that not only is he a disorganised twat but also that he is someone "who has no idea how to take care of money". Hes taken care of it well enough to take his family on holiday to America and to run an Audi TT. Take a guess where he got the money to do this. I would suggest that its from mugs like me.


----------



## Mark Davies

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Kell

When you read Mark's post, it does seem to be a little too neat.

I know there are lots of companies that sell things that don't belong to them (number plates seem to spring to mind, most companies that advertise, will see something on DVLA, mark up the price, and advertise it, then ony buy from the DVLA once they have your money), but then they're set up to refund if things go wrong.

If this was a one off, then maybe you could excuse him. But as this seems to be the tail-end of a long line of 'mistakes', I'd think it's fair to say it was done with forethought.

I'm surprised that doesn't make it criminal, but there you go.

If the only option is to pursue through a civil case, then good on ya for doing it.

Small claims courts don't cost much (we once had to take a landlady to court for refusing to give us our deposit back) and the costs (even if we lost) we negligible.

I'm also surprised at sTTink's responses. I can only suppose that after going through a near-death experience, you've come out the other side with a 'life's too short' attitude.


----------



## WozzaTT

Kell said:


> When you read Mark's post, it does seem to be a little too neat.
> 
> I know there are lots of companies that sell things that don't belong to them (number plates seem to spring to mind, most companies that advertise, will see something on DVLA, mark up the price, and advertise it, then ony buy from the DVLA once they have your money), but then they're set up to refund if things go wrong.
> 
> If this was a one off, then maybe you could excuse him. But as this seems to be the tail-end of a long line of 'mistakes', I'd think it's fair to say it was done with forethought.
> 
> I'm surprised that doesn't make it criminal, but there you go.
> 
> If the only option is to pursue through a civil case, then good on ya for doing it.
> 
> Small claims courts don't cost much (we once had to take a landlady to court for refusing to give us our deposit back) and the costs (even if we lost) we negligible.


+1. I guess it's all about proof. It may be fairly obvious he's a deliberate scammer and fraudster but can it actually be proved?

Massive credit to the OP for pursuing this - be great to see this twat get what he deserves.


----------



## STTink

Kell said:


> When you read Mark's post, it does seem to be a little too neat.
> 
> I know there are lots of companies that sell things that don't belong to them (number plates seem to spring to mind, most companies that advertise, will see something on DVLA, mark up the price, and advertise it, then ony buy from the DVLA once they have your money), but then they're set up to refund if things go wrong.
> 
> If this was a one off, then maybe you could excuse him. But as this seems to be the tail-end of a long line of 'mistakes', I'd think it's fair to say it was done with forethought.
> 
> I'm surprised that doesn't make it criminal, but there you go.
> 
> If the only option is to pursue through a civil case, then good on ya for doing it.
> 
> Small claims courts don't cost much (we once had to take a landlady to court for refusing to give us our deposit back) and the costs (even if we lost) we negligible.
> 
> I'm also surprised at sTTink's responses. I can only suppose that after going through a near-death experience, you've come out the other side with a 'life's too short' attitude.


Something like that Kell. I guess you tend to choose your battles with an inherent "".

I've seen friends, people on forums lIke moneysavingexpert take the blue pill and go chasing money through the courts only to find a small money pit opens up and nothing comes back. 
There's no winning for the OP with this. His view of the forum marketplace is forever tainted, time spent filling forms in chasing this debt, the anger involved. No real joy unless he sees the wrongdoer hanging from a tree somewhere.

I'll argue a good point, I'll still fight the good fight, but I really don't see a favourable outcome for the OP. It's not what I want for him, I want him to get his money back. But unfortunately, weighing up the odds "Computer says NO" I'm afraid.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

STTink - Maybe you might be swallowing your words in the near future. Its too easy to give up and cry into your beer, not everyone takes the easy view. Its never been about the money and filling in a few forms is well worth it if the outcome is what you want and what you deserve
John


----------



## jamman

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> STTink - Maybe you might be swallowing your words in the near future. Its too easy to give up and cry into your beer, not everyone takes the easy view. Its never been about the money and filling in a few forms is well worth it if the outcome is what you want and what you deserve
> John


Everyone I'm sure wishes you success mate


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

To all the members who suggested I was wasting my time, all those who said it isnt worth the pressure, those who thought I should just walk away and write the debt off and all the others who felt Coulthard was mixed up, a disorganised twat and had a bad childhood and should be pitied and patted on the head, you were wrong.
Through my efforts and refusing to give up and listen to bad advice Ive at last got a result so nah nah nah nah nah*
COULTHARD HAS PAID ALL THE MONIES OWING INCLUDING THE £25 ADMINISTRATION FEE FOR THE COURT ACTION I INSTIGATED.*
and again loud and spectacular raspberries to all those who would have given up themselves and suggested I should give up months ago. Just shows that we should never let these bastards get away with it and a note to Coulthard if he's still able to read posts on here dont relax buddy because it aint over yet.

*Big thanks to all the members who posted support through this most enjoyable time*


----------



## Benmuir

Really well done, I genuinely applaud you. Got him in the end, let's hope he has learnt from this deception, however I doubt this will end his dishonest trading. Enjoy a beer and the grin of satisfaction


----------



## YoungOldUn

Excellent result, it would be even better if everyone who he has defrauded followed in your footsteps.


----------



## CWM3

Pleased for you Keyser, just hope your part 2 matches my idea of part 2.......keep up the good work buddy


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

CWM3 said:


> Pleased for you Keyser, just hope your part 2 matches my idea of part 2.......keep up the good work buddy


I dont think it does match, we dont have the death penalty any more
John


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

Ive edited my post informing the forum that Coulthard had paid up at last. It seems a couple of delicate flowers were afraid I might have been a little harsh in my descriptions of some of the advice I received. Cant please all of the people all of the time. Must admit I couldnt care less but in the spirit of the forum Ive toned it down a little (but not much)
*Thanks again for everyones support*


----------



## Fab 4 TT

Congratulations mate.


----------



## kapows

Glad it worked out. Its sickening to the stomach when soething like this looms over ones head.

Also to coulthard - hope everything gets sorted with your son being in hospital. I only read the first and last page so not sure what went on inbetween.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

kapows said:


> Glad it worked out. Its sickening to the stomach when soething like this looms over ones head.
> 
> Also to coulthard - hope everything gets sorted with your son being in hospital. I only read the first and last page so not sure what went on inbetween.


Thanks for your good wishes and support, its much appreciated
As far as Im concerned the story about his son, losing his job and catching Mumps are all bullshit along with all the other stories hes told an unknown number of people.
regards
John


----------



## NoMark

Well done John, really pleased you got your money back and massive kudos to you for having the balls to keep right on 'til the end.


----------



## R6B TT

Excellent news, and well done for pushing it through. 
The TTOC got ripped off by a marketing agency who refused to cough up for advertisements placed in the mag, and the attitude was - we're a big company, you're just a volunteer car club, see you in court. Well Karoly did just that (small claims route as it was about £800 iirc), we got the ruling and they paid up. Didn't even turn up to contest the case.


----------



## Gazzer

off topic i know but i am going through the same at work with a machine supplier............wd on the verdict and ty for the pm


----------



## John-H

R6B TT said:


> Excellent news, and well done for pushing it through.
> The TTOC got ripped off by a ma rketing agency who refused to cough up for advertisements placed in the mag, and the attitude was - we're a big company, you're just a volunteer car club, see you in court. Well Karoly did just that (small claims route as it was about £800 iirc), we got the ruling and they paid up. Didn't even turn up to contest the case.


I remember it well, very decent chap Karolý.


----------



## TT Boycie

Congratulations on the outcome mate, and well done for being so persistant. My girlfriend was once scammed on eBay. She sold a genuine Louis Vuitton handbag to a woman in the USA. Bag was sent inc original purchase receipt, but a couple of weeks later she put a chargeback in claiming the bag was fake. She was told to return the bag and PayPal would refund her money. She provided PayPal with a tracking number and PayPal refunded her money. A couple of weeks later a package arrived from America, containing an old black handbag worth about £5, not the original LV bag. PayPal were not interested at all stating that the case was closed.
Luckily my sister lives in Seattle, and after hours of trawling the net, she found out this woman was a well known fraudster, and notified the authorities.
To cut a long story short, my girlfriend eventually recieved most of her money back through the us courts but still ended up £260 out of pocket.
My girlfriend now runs an online business, but blatantly refuses to post abroad due to all the hassles involved.
Another thing that I do now, is when people ask for payment by gift, I refuse and just state that I'm willing to pay extra to cover the fees. That way at least paypal will be in your favour if there's a problem, as 99% of the time they side with the buyer. If the seller declines the offer, its generally for a reason.....


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

TT Boycie said:


> Congratulations on the outcome mate, and well done for being so persistant. My girlfriend was once scammed on eBay. She sold a genuine Louis Vuitton handbag to a woman in the USA. Bag was sent inc original purchase receipt, but a couple of weeks later she put a chargeback in claiming the bag was fake. She was told to return the bag and PayPal would refund her money. She provided PayPal with a tracking number and PayPal refunded her money. A couple of weeks later a package arrived from America, containing an old black handbag worth about £5, not the original LV bag. PayPal were not interested at all stating that the case was closed.
> Luckily my sister lives in Seattle, and after hours of trawling the net, she found out this woman was a well known fraudster, and notified the authorities.
> To cut a long story short, my girlfriend eventually recieved most of her money back through the us courts but still ended up £260 out of pocket.
> My girlfriend now runs an online business, but blatantly refuses to post abroad due to all the hassles involved.
> Another thing that I do now, is when people ask for payment by gift, I refuse and just state that I'm willing to pay extra to cover the fees. That way at least paypal will be in your favour if there's a problem, as 99% of the time they side with the buyer. If the seller declines the offer, its generally for a reason.....


thanks for your support, I must admit I did get a little cheesed off several times when there was no response from this scroat but came good in the end
regards
John


----------

